# Oops! I goofed.



## Steve H (Mar 13, 2019)

A couple days ago I made 4 quarts of Al"s pickles. And a quart of Jalapenos. While emptying out the dishwasher yesterday I noticed that I used a 1 teaspoon measuring spoon instead of the 1/4 teaspoon one. Which meant I used way to much Alum in each jar. I know, Stevie Wonder could have seen the difference. Just glad I saw this. Needless to say, they went in the trash.  So, yesterday I made another batch. Pickles and Anaheim peppers.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 13, 2019)

Well,batch 2 looks good man.
Too bad you had to toss the fruits of your labor.
Yep,they're fruits.Technically,if it flowers it is a fruit...


----------



## Steve H (Mar 13, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Well,batch 2 looks good man.
> Too bad you had to toss the fruits of your labor.
> Yep,they're fruits.Technically,if it flowers it is a fruit...



Thanks for the like! I never thought of them being a fruit.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Mar 13, 2019)

They look great!!  I saw Al's post yesterday and thought I will have to try them as well.  Can't seem to find the thread today.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 13, 2019)

Good catch.....


----------



## Steve H (Mar 13, 2019)

bluebombersfan said:


> They look great!!  I saw Al's post yesterday and thought I will have to try them as well.  Can't seem to find the thread today.



Here ya go!
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...at-in-3-days-with-vac-canister.242196/page-11


----------

